# is this beacon/shovel/probe package a good deal?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Backcountry.com had some deals last time I checked.

Try this link:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/group/130/c1/s4/Avalanche-Beacons.html


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah i saw those, but i want to get the pieps DSP and backcountry.com doesn't have a package for it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Look at it this way. I'm not up to date on how much all this stuff's going for these days but it seems like you're basically picking up a shovel and probe at about retail ($40 or $45 each = $89) and the beeper for $300. Shop around for the gear online, and add up the costs. If you're REALLY sharpening your pencil, don't forget shipping costs and the fact that there won't be sales tax on the internet sales.

--Andy


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Before you pull the trigger, check out what Patroller Supply has. They sell DSP's and do packages with them. Best to give them a call as a lot of their deals will not be advertised on the internet.


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

Killclimbz said:


> Before you pull the trigger, check out what Patroller Supply has. They sell DSP's and do packages with them. Best to give them a call as a lot of their deals will not be advertised on the internet.


thanks for the link. checked it out but i think the voile rescue system at avalanchetools.com is better than the shovel and probe patrollersupply offers with the DSP. 

andy h, the shipping costs is why i think it would be best to get everything from one place, and ideally a package deal where they shave off at least $20-30. and $300 is the lowest i've seen the DSP sold for.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaston,

If you haven't pulled the trigger on this yet, something to think about is that the probes in these shovel/probe systems are not the best way to go. They tend to be much shorter and smaller diameter than a normal probe. The disadvantage to shorter is when you are probing to get the full benefit you must bend over and force the probe down until your hand is holding on to it, also if you are probing deeper debris piles which can be the case especially in a terrain trap situation you might not go deep enough. The smaller diameter of these probes makes them flimsy so they can deflect in the snow and not go straight in. You want a probe that is going to go deep and straight in. 

Think about avy gear this way. If you are buried would you want your buddies looking for you with some flimsy pole that might not go deep enough or straight to find you quickly or a good quality probe that will strike you quickly and accurately.

The voile shovel is a good way to go, stay away from lexan...

My personal preference is a G3 probe and shovel they are made super bomber and the probe can be assembled in seconds.

Hope this helps
Danny


----------



## yocal420 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Voile Avy Tool pack*

I just bought a Voile Avy Tool pack at my local rei store. It was $99 and came with shovel and probe. It is a sweet deal! Pack is spacious for day trips and holds all your avy gear and skins in a special easy access pocket. If you live near an rei that in combination with a DSP on the internet will run you just over $400 and you get a cool pack. The euros will love it! You should consider the Mammut Barryovox. It is a sweet beacon that easily rivals BCA and Pieps in performance at half the size. They are all only as good as the user. Practice often even at the car and on the lifts!!!
Leave no turn unstoned!!


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

stinginrivers said:


> Kaston,
> 
> If you haven't pulled the trigger on this yet, something to think about is that the probes in these shovel/probe systems are not the best way to go. They tend to be much shorter and smaller diameter than a normal probe. The disadvantage to shorter is when you are probing to get the full benefit you must bend over and force the probe down until your hand is holding on to it, also if you are probing deeper debris piles which can be the case especially in a terrain trap situation you might not go deep enough. The smaller diameter of these probes makes them flimsy so they can deflect in the snow and not go straight in. You want a probe that is going to go deep and straight in.
> 
> ...


 i chose the voile system because even though the probe goes in the shovel handle, it's still a fullsize probe at 2.6 m. this is longer than any other probe/shovel combo that i found. they sell this probe as a fullsize probe on its own too (it's not a specially made probe that has been downsized to fit in a shovel) so i think it's reliable.

don't worry, i am definitely encouraging the people i am going riding with to get the best equipment and training possible.


----------



## kaston (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Voile Avy Tool pack*



yocal420 said:


> I just bought a Voile Avy Tool pack at my local rei store. It was $99 and came with shovel and probe. It is a sweet deal! Pack is spacious for day trips and holds all your avy gear and skins in a special easy access pocket. If you live near an rei that in combination with a DSP on the internet will run you just over $400 and you get a cool pack. The euros will love it! You should consider the Mammut Barryovox. It is a sweet beacon that easily rivals BCA and Pieps in performance at half the size. They are all only as good as the user. Practice often even at the car and on the lifts!!!
> Leave no turn unstoned!!


 thanks for the tip but i already have a great burton AK pack. i like it because it's a very snowboard specific pack(carries boards either vertically or horizontally) but is still designed for backcountry use. $99 for a pack, shovel, and probe is a sick deal though. i did consider the mammut, but like i said before, i like the 3 antennas of the DSP and the fact that the software in the DSP is upgradeable so better searching algorithms can be installed in the future. i think the DSP is the only beacon out there now with that feature.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

ANybody seen this $99 rei deal? Do you have miore details? I have not been able to find it.

Dave


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

kaston said:


> i chose the voile system because even though the probe goes in the shovel handle, it's still a fullsize probe at 2.6 m. this is longer than any other probe/shovel combo that i found. they sell this probe as a fullsize probe on its own too (it's not a specially made probe that has been downsized to fit in a shovel) so i think it's reliable.


2.6m is still on the short side. It'll work, but every professional out there will tell you to go longer.

In any case, if you find a good deal on the same set-up elsewhere, you should contact avalanchetools.com and ask if he'll match/beat the other price. Can't guarantee he will, but I did this last year, the guy was very cool about it and totally hooked me up.


----------

